# Milk room setups/barn setups.



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All,
I was wondering how everyones milk barns/rooms/sheds are set up? once you milk a doe do they go right into a diffrent pen? dose anyone have a seprate pen for milking does that is attached to the milk room/barn/shed? Pictures of your setups would be nice; but not required.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a small milk room about ten by ten that was off the pasture. It had two doors. There was a small about thirteen by eight pen off the in dorr. This was a holding pen so does dont come in twice. They all get put in the holding pen beofre i start milking. I stick hay in the feeders before i start milking as well. They are in the bigger pasture. The does always get milked in the same order. they come in the door eat and get milked and then put out the out door where there is hay waiting for them. I believe the best prevention for mastitis is to keep a doe standing the first hour after miling. giving her orfice a change to develope the plug on its own. Having hay there in front of them is the best way to do this, at least for me.
beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually milk on my back porch. I only have one goat in milk right now. I let her out and tell her to get on her stand and she runs up and get it. Then afterwards I put her back in her pen.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Same here, I just let the doe out, she runs to the stand, gets milked, and then is lead back to the pen. Since there's only two in milk right now, the other is always waiting to come out and go to the stand when the first is done.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont milk many goats...


but our neighbors have a dairy goat farm and they have a stall converted into a milk room and grain storage...

the floor is raised about 10" off the ground, and a 4 goat stand about 2 ft off the floor..so 4 can eat and all get milked with the machine..goes right into the milk holding pot to get cooled.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you milk in the same order everytime they learn this order and they will be waiting at the gate for you when you come back.
beth


----------

